# Hunting Doves



## suddenthunder (Aug 21, 2010)

While the dove hunt is one of my most favorite hunts of the year, The feast afterwords is one of the best. You say poppers, Try dove breast on sliced jalapenos with cream cheese sliced pineapple wrapped in bacon,slow cook on the foil wrapped grill and indulge. Thanks for letting me get myself hungry and have a safe hunting season. Mike C


----------

